# Freehand11 -> Farben falsch angezeigt!



## weeza (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe folgendes Problem mit Freehand.

Ich habe eine HKS-Farbtabelle in Freehand geladen. Wenn ich nun die Farben auf ein Objekt anwende,sind das im Dokument nicht mehr die richtigen Farben. Also wenn ich z.B. 2 Objekte erstelle und sie 1x mit HKS39 fülle und 1x mit HKS44 fülle haben die beiden Objekte im Dokument die gleichen blautone. Drucke ich die Farbe aus, so ist es wieder der richtige Farbton. Woran kann sowas liegen?

Gruß
weeza


----------



## jensen (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

die Farbdarstellung bei Freehand ist sowas von verfälscht.. da hilft nur Farben in Photoshop messen (oder eben aus Tabellen entnehmen), in Freehand anlegen und die Screenanzeige nicht beachten.

Unter Einstellungen -> Farben gibts den Punkt "Monitor simuliert:___", da habe ich "Farbauszugsdrucker" gewählt, was die Anzeige.. naja.. etwas weniger verfälscht.

Hat jemand vllt eine andere Lösung?

mfg!
jens


----------



## weeza (25. Februar 2005)

War zwar nicht ganz richtig, aber fast 
Einstellungen=>Farben=>"Bildschirmfarben anpassen" wars!
thx
weeza


----------



## jensen (27. Februar 2005)

..ups, ich meinte natürlich FH10..


----------

